# Works in Progress & Shop Update



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't been in my shop since shortly after Christmas. The entire month of January, I couldn't make myself go out there. No energy, gumption, whatever you want to call it. The first week of February, I went out and started a couple projects, thinking I could do something for Valentine's. Yeah-- not. Started them, then couldn't make myself go back.

Oh well. Finally made it out there this evening, and worked a little bit. I have some new patterns I want to try, but then I saw the projects I had started, so I tried to work on them a bit. The welcome signs I had cut (who knows when) also needed some sanding done. The Valentine's projects are shown. They still have a bit of a way to go, but hopefully I'll get the gumption to get out there to finish soon. The ring dishes are my first attempt, and I need to find a better technique for them. I like the designs, but have to work on the clearing out part. Trial and error. The End.

The Shop Update: Let the insulation installation begin. Our original plan of using Rockwool was changed. Long story; don't feel like going into it or debating at this point. Anyway, We need 10 more rolls, which hopefully, I can get soon. Then to get the walls up. Still need one more sheet of the pink Styrofoam insulation for the ceiling, as well. Next big expenditure will be on all the plywood for the ceiling and walls. That won't happen until Ken goes back to work, and brings in real money.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did good on the 2-hearts, I like that, and the ring dishes are a clever idea, once you have them done they are going to be cool.

Don't feel bad about not going out to the shop,,I have been that way too this winter. Just a spurt here and another a few days later. Just haven't been getting into it this year yet.
Good to see the insulation getting done. A note on the walls if you are going to paint the plywood, do it before you put it up, sure beats overhead after you install it. Then it is only touch up after it is installed. 
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Love the hearts. Dishes are cute


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Must be catchy. I've put off and delayed working on things for the past month too. Got til the end of May to get about 300 more pieces made over and above what sells or custom orders. Should be nice and easy if I did a few each day, but there's always something standing in the way. Will probably wait til the last minute again and then do about 3 weeks of the all day and 1/2 the night thing. You're not alone Barb!! But good show on the insulation. Somebody should take a hint.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

That's a pretty sweet shop you've got - good place to hang out even if you're not making sawdust. My one-car hovel is packed to the gills but very workable and I'm making pieces for a May festival - rustic cutting boards, a couple Shaker clocks, pasta drying racks, keepsake boxes, tables and more. No time to lose!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't been doing much either. Winter blues I guess.I need to get busy I have to cut out and paint some toys for a show in March. I love the hearts and ring dishes.
Those big projects like your shop all take time and cash but it will be all worth it in the end.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Must be catchy. I've put off and delayed working on things for the past month too. Got til the end of May to get about 300 more pieces made over and above what sells or custom orders. Should be nice and easy if I did a few each day, but there's always something standing in the way. Will probably wait til the last minute again and then do about 3 weeks of the all day and 1/2 the night thing. You're not alone Barb!! But good show on the insulation. Somebody should take a hint.


I’ve delayed and put off working on things for 20 years lol . This may be the year !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’ve delayed and put off working on things for 20 years lol . This may be the year !


Now you have 20 years accumulation to move...............
HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Now you have 20 years accumulation to move...............
> HErb


That’s actually very accurate


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

You haven't lost the touch. They're nice, My wife said so !!!. I've reached the end of my cancer treatments but am still too weak to work in the shop. I CAN'T EVEN GET OUT THERE! Life is good though. I've had my first "in remission" diagnosis - first good news in a year and a half. Chin up, Barb.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Roy Drake

Congratulations Roy, that’s a major step.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

@Roy Drake

Glad to hear the good news. Love it when cancer gets beaten.

I have a fried that had his first treatment today. They think he will get better, they giving him a good prognosis.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Go Roy!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Herb Stoops Thank You. Trying to find things I can put on a table to go with the signs. Glad I'm not alone with the workshop absenteeism. I think it was the lack of sun. They said in the entire month of January, that we only had a few hours of sun; which is the worst in recent history. according to what I heard on the local news. (At least for my locality, anyway.)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@roxanne562001 @honesttjohn @marecat3 Thank you. Hopefully I can get the technique down to get things done quicker, so they can be priced low enough.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Bstrom Thank you. I've been waiting for an actual "workshop" since somewhere along the lines of 1997/1998, when I started woodworking, so it's been a long time coming :lol: My first place to work out of was the center section of our 8x10 barn-style shed when we lived in a mobile home. My space was just big enough for me in a chair, and my stuff on a bar stool next to me.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@Roy Drake Thank You. And thank your wife, as well. Makes me feel a little better about my work. I see mistakes. YAY on the Remission News!!! If we could just eradicate that blasted Cancer, the world would be a much better place to live. I pray that it stays in remission, and you can get back to livin' amongst the sawdust!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Good to see you back Barb. Has been a long winter.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Roy, you got this far, keep being optimistic. About 2-3 weeks after treatment ends you start getting energy back you didn't even know you'd lost. A month or two more and it'll be 20 years for me. 

Barb, don't feel bad, I've been out of my shop for a lot longer than you. Not so much cold, I've got a Buddy propane heater that warms it up enough for that. But lack of time and energy. I've been having to rest my legs up for about 6 hours a day. Then got other things that take priority, and all that sitting kind of saps energy, not to mention my back and knees. But have my lymph pump now, have to use it at least three times a day, 1/2 to 1 hour each time, with 2 hours between. So that means I have a minimum of 3 more hours available to me each day. But right now pretty well still bogged down with higher priority tasks. One day.


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Ahhh, the famous winter blues...... we got a foot of snow last night, at least another one on the way in the next 24 hrs......this means the snowmobile trails will be rideable again, after last weekend's 52* summer heat wave. Managed to test fit one of the ABS panels after retracting the roof, spent some quality time outside with a die grinder clearancing the rear of the panel backers. Also spent another couple of hours planning the next couple of steps finishing the panel structure and previously completed speaker pod mounting arrangement.

Even tho my garage is heated (with a $354 hydro bill in Jan!) I have not been out there much for the same reasons mentioned, as well as my other poor life choice besides the car hobby:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Barb 

Like the double heart but love the different ring trays. Make sure to show us pictures of them when you have them finished.

You might be able to make templates for the ring trays so you can make them faster. could be for use with your handheld routers or for using a router table.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

tulowd said:


> Ahhh, the famous winter blues...... we got a foot of snow last night, at least another one on the way in the next 24 hrs......this means the snowmobile trails will be rideable again, after last weekend's 52* summer heat wave. Managed to test fit one of the ABS panels after retracting the roof, spent some quality time outside with a die grinder clearancing the rear of the panel backers. Also spent another couple of hours planning the next couple of steps finishing the panel structure and previously completed speaker pod mounting arrangement.
> 
> Even tho my garage is heated (with a $354 hydro bill in Jan!) I have not been out there much for the same reasons mentioned, as well as my other poor life choice besides the car hobby:



My workshop doesn't have a furnace; I use two radiant heaters 



 that will heat 1,000 square feet each, so heat wasn't the issue. I honestly think it was the lack of sun. A lot of people I know had the January Blues, and lack of energy because of the lack of sun. Hopefully Phil the Groundhog won't be a liar this year.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't done much in my little shop at home other then put puzzles together (never take them apart) but it is not due to the lack of heat or sun, just two tired when I get home from work. I have been doing so much designing and running the laser, I just don't want to do it at home right now, maybe when I can open the window and get some fresh air.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Barb
> 
> Like the double heart but love the different ring trays. Make sure to show us pictures of them when you have them finished.
> 
> You might be able to make templates for the ring trays so you can make them faster. could be for use with your handheld routers or for using a router table.


Thank you Mike. I have another four (4) or five (5) patterns I thought for the ring dishes, but haven't cut them yet. One was a paw print, but the outer rim of the paw got too thin, so I have to re-cut it. The first batch won't have the smoothness I want for the dish area. Hopefully, I can refine my technique to get them right.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Back from a trip, saw the ring trays and really like them. The heart shape is very neat.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom Thanks, Tom. Hope your trip was a good one! Ken wants me to cut the other designs I have. I may print some out and see what comes of them. Also have some cell phone holders to cut. Lots of "Want-To's" none of the the gumption to get out and get things done. He's doing another roll or two of insulation today. I think he wants to get the insulation done before he goes back to work; even if he has to get one roll at a time.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Roy Drake I'm 11 years clear on throat cancer. Energy came back pretty quickly after the daily radiation stopped. Having a gastric feeding tube really made all the difference.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'm 11 years clear on throat cancer. Energy came back pretty quickly after the daily radiation stopped. Having a gastric feeding tube really made all the difference.


That's amazing! as for the feeding tube, heard a lot about it, and wish it on no one. Neither do I wish that "C" word on anyone.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> That's amazing! as for the feeding tube, heard a lot about it, and wish it on no one. Neither do I wish that "C" word on anyone.


My health care provider invented a new way to insert them that is no big deal. My voice and breathing problems turn out to be swallowing problems--food going into my lungs. Going to get a new G Tube next Friday, and that should give my lungs a break while I do some swallow therapy. Think the problem stems from a TIA (mini stroke) about 2 years ago. So honestly looking forward to having the G Tube again. 

The trip was with my daughter. We did a presentation that went well, then drove an hour away and visited my brother, her uncle, for a couple of days. Had some fun, my brother taught physics at a university in Washington state, and we have an ongoing conversation about the origin of the universe. He taught math, I don't do math, but between us, we managed to come up with a very simplified theory he thinks will challenge current origin theories. Fun for me.

He lives out in the country on 10 acres that is surrounded by tall, old growth Cedars, and there's a small river running through it. Can't get to the other side it runs so deep and fast. Maybe I'll go back sometime in summer and help him build a suspension bridge.

Going Monday for a needle biopsy on a small mass that developed in my right lung over a couple of months. Hopefully it's inhaled peanut butter, but we'll see very soon. Finally got my lung doctor into action. He finally did what I asked for almost 2 years ago, and got to the source of the problem that has plagued me since.

At any rate, I am glad you two are finally getting the insulation in and the walls ready to cover. It will be much nicer in there. If you put in lots of LED lights, the really bright ones, paint it yellow or white, I bet it will become a bright refuge from the dreary winter gray. Lack of sunshine does keep your body from producing vitamin D, which affects mood. Up in Washington, the drearyness got to me pretty quickly. No thanks on living there or anywhere like it. I also noticed that nothing was painted bright colors, all dreary earth tones and gray. How depressing. My outside office is painted two shades of yellow inside, and I always enjoy spending time out there because it's so cheerful. Our sunroom is also yellow. 

Man, I sure get long winded sometimes.:wink:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

*Kicked Out For More Insulation-*

Not able to go out in the shop today; Ken's out there hanging more insulation. While he was doing that, he decided to give one of my banners a little stretch on the wall. Looks kinda cute, there :lol:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Progress, an all important product.


----------

